# Any small British lab Kennels? Old oak kennels?



## wingman (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone recommend any small kennels that sell Quality British labs? What about Old Oak Kennel? Anybody have any knowledge or pups from that kennel?
Thanks in advance!
Wingman


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd start checking the classifieds....

http://london-daily.com/


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Double T is worth checking out if you haven't already. There are as many british breeders out there as one can imagine (just look at the ads in any DU magazine). Haynes, at Double T, has many nice dogs (many trained by Rick at Old Oak).

Regardless of what nationality you go with, try to go and see the parents work if at all possible so that you get what you're looking for.

2 cents regards -


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

X2 with Old Oak, also Dublem gundogs. Double T has some nice litters coming as well. I would talk with Rick at old oak first though as he has first hand knowledge of multiple kennels and their dogs due to either training them or because he is friends with either the people who imported and/or exported the dogs. 

Unfortunately, you do not have enough posts for the PM feature, or I could also give you a list of breeder to avoid due to blatant lying about health clearances, and some that don't do them at all. 

I also have a british litter coming this fall, all black, out of our "Molly" x FTCH Levenghyl Isle of Aaran "Monkey".


----------



## rhill14 (Feb 14, 2011)

hey firehouselabs would you mind sending/PM'ing me that list? I am currently looking at various kennels and breeders for a pup in the near future and its hard to get a read on some and would greatly appreciate that information.


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

wingman said:


> Anyone recommend any small kennels that sell Quality British labs? What about Old Oak Kennel? Anybody have any knowledge or pups from that kennel?
> Thanks in advance!
> Wingman


We are getting a pup from Old Oak out of Sam and Addie in June. We looked around quite a bit and were very happy with Old Oak. You will have to call Rick and see if there are any pups still available for this year though.

We also liked Royalty British Kennels in Milaca. John has great dogs and going on a tour with him is quite the experience.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Never seen a small british lab. Most are round as a barrell...

/Paul


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Never seen a small british lab. Most are round as a barrell...
> 
> /Paul


And this is why I never post anything about a British lab.


----------



## wingman (Mar 27, 2012)

I hear ya Eric its rough! But they better get used to them!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Nah, the owners are usually "round" like me. Not the doggies! 










If I wanted a UK FT line dog, my first 2 calls would be to Tom Hamilton at www.brackenfen.com who has produced HRCH/MH titled dogs (including mine), and Haynes Floyd at TT who has produced several HRCH UH MH dogs as well. The only HRCH (500) UH MH *** UK line dog I know of came from one of Hayne's breedings (Mark Sehon's Zeke).


----------



## wingman (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks again for all the help! Its pointing me in the right directions!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> Nah, the owners are usually "round" like me. Not the doggies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haynes's stud dog Craighorn Spud was also, although his QAA status was due to UK trials not US ones. 
I believe his dog Sweep also qualifies for this distinction.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Never seen a small british lab. Most are round as a barrell...
> 
> /Paul


Sure that you don't have them confused with those type of dogs termed "english?" Big difference in the two.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Stay tuned for a Spud/Ellie Mae breeding. ;-)


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BPVigs said:


> And this is why I never post anything about a British lab.


Erik you have only posted here this month. It was obviously a joke. Just like me teasing about bandana's on Goldens and the smell of Chessies etc. Lighten up man Paul was joking........I think.

BTW problem with those British Labs is the annoying accent. I much prefer a Texas labs drawl howl to that snoooty British accent.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Funny thing is, mine do bark (on the rare occasion that they do) different from my all american dogs. It has a different sound altogether, not nearly as shrill nor does it carry as far....thank God!


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Give Jim Sawyers a call at 5 Oaks British Labs in Goodlettesville, TN. He's got two upcoming litters in the works. The website is:

www.fiveoaksretreat.com


----------



## wingman (Mar 27, 2012)

I left you a message Raina.
Thanks


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

GulfCoast said:


> If I wanted a UK FT line dog, my first 2 calls would be to Tom Hamilton at www.brackenfen.com who has produced HRCH/MH titled dogs (including mine), and Haynes Floyd at TT who has produced several HRCH UH MH dogs as well. The only HRCH (500) UH MH *** UK line dog I know of came from one of Hayne's breedings (Mark Sehon's Zeke).


I would look at the kennels the same way we look at US kennels. I would look for kennels like these that actually compete their dogs like these and whose parents have complete health certifications along with PRA. If they are bred here they can have health certs. Lots of people jumping on the Brit boat hoping to sell pups because of the interest.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> I would look at the kennels the same way we look at US kennels. I would look for kennels like these that actually compete their dogs like these and whose parents have complete health certifications along with PRA. If they are bred here they can have health certs. Lots of people jumping on the Brit boat hoping to sell pups because of the interest.


 
Are you saying the words "British/English" regarding lab breedings is a "FAD" and only used for marketing to sell pups for more $$?


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

stonybrook said:


> Double T is worth checking out if you haven't already. There are as many british breeders out there as one can imagine (just look at the ads in any DU magazine). Haynes, at Double T, has many nice dogs (many trained by Rick at Old Oak).
> 
> Regardless of what nationality you go with, try to go and see the parents work if at all possible so that you get what you're looking for.
> 
> 2 cents regards -


I have trained about 15 Double TT pups, all have been nice dogs. One of the dogs I did basics on, Tri, now trained by Dan Heard (Downtown Retrievers), got his Master title HRCH title and a Master National pass last year. Haynes is a straight shooter with some very nice sires and bitches.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Missouri muddy paw kennels is a quality breeder of British labs


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Are you saying the words "British/English" regarding lab breedings is a "FAD" and only used for marketing to sell pups for more $$?


No I didn't say that. English type means something completely different than British. There have always been people jumping into anything thing that is popular. What I am saying is check your health certs, especially PRA.


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

Robert Milner kennels. Duckhill kennels


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

duk4me said:


> Erik you have only posted here this month. It was obviously a joke. Just like me teasing about bandana's on Goldens and the smell of Chessies etc. Lighten up man Paul was joking........I think.
> 
> BTW problem with those British Labs is the annoying accent. I much prefer a Texas labs drawl howl to that snoooty British accent.


Yep, but do a search on the site and see how many of the threads on British labs turn into a Ford vs Chevy battle. That's what I was getting at. Sorry.

And Brit labs also have crooked teeth...


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Our pooch is out of Spud Lines. Yes thats an E-Collar but it never sees more than a 1 high on a TT Flyway


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Caney Creek in DeWitt,Ar has some nice brit dogs.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

mudd said:


> Our pooch is out of Spud Lines. Yes thats an E-Collar but it never sees more than a 1 high on a TT Flyway


Must be very sensitive, I honestly cannot feel a 1 on my hand or neck. I believe you would get more correction with a vibrating collar.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

He's so black and the pasture so green that it looks photoshopped! Great picture! I have heard that Spud throws pups with some "go"!


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats alot of assumptions for someone that knows nothing about me or my dog.

-Of course he is sensative to pressure if he only needs a 1

-Yes, he only needs a 1 for the few times I get a refusal 

-No popping issues, 

-pulls ears back alot, always listening

-Not training British methods

-Yes he has alot of go yet very complient.

Pic isnt photoshopped and wasnt during training. It was after a goose hunt and he was just playing in the field with my buddys lab. He suddenly stopped and winded something. I was taking pics and we were laughing.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

mudd said:


> Thats alot of assumptions for someone that knows nothing about me or my dog.
> 
> -Of course he is sensative to pressure if he only needs a 1
> 
> ...


Awesome lab! Really good looking.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Todd Caswell said:


> Must be very sensitive, I honestly cannot feel a 1 on my hand or neck. I believe you would get more correction with a vibrating collar.


It's possible that a 1 on this collar is not the same as a 1 on your collar.


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

Todd Caswell said:


> Must be very sensitive, I honestly cannot feel a 1 on my hand or neck. I believe you would get more correction with a vibrating collar.


If it works for him, then does it matter what he has it set on?


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Duckhill has a few nice litters on the ground and coming soon. The sire its Tex and he is an awesome dog. He is 70lbs, yellow, and very smart and easy to train. I handled him and was so impressed I bought a pup. 
www.duckhillkennels.com

Caney Creek also has a litter but Ithink its spoken for.
http://www.caneycreekkennel.com/


I dont know much about this operation but some guys I know have been very pleased. He does have nice pedigrees!
http://www.workingmangundogs.com/


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> It's possible that a 1 on this collar is not the same as a 1 on your collar.


Chris, Its very light pressure but he does respond. Example, while Im upland guiding on game farms I whistle sit him on almost every flush. If a bird gets up low and he blows off my whistle to chase a simple #1 e-mail will get a response and is almost undetectible. On a 2 he will vocalize.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I trained a very small english lab from Endless Mountain Kennels.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> It's possible that a 1 on this collar is not the same as a 1 on your collar.


Must be different than mine too. A 1 on mine is hardly noticed in the palm of my hand.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure the palm of your hand compares to the neck of a dog. Hank (by Pirate) is very sensitive and a 1 on my Tritronics flyway does the trick for him whereas I use a 3 on Shadow.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh you guys from England are so sensitive.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Must be different than mine too. A 1 on mine is hardly noticed in the palm of my hand.


In the palm of my hand I can barley notice it too.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

duk4me said:


> Oh you guys from England are so sensitive.


Im a lover not a fighter.


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Gordy Weigel said:


> I have trained about 15 Double TT pups, all have been nice dogs. One of the dogs I did basics on, Tri, now trained by Dan Heard (Downtown Retrievers), got his Master title HRCH title and a Master National pass last year. Haynes is a straight shooter with some very nice sires and bitches.


I would also agree that TT British Labs are great dogs...Gordy forgot to mention that Tri also earned his UH title in that timeframe. Fantastic dogs come from Haynes' kennel.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

crp66 said:


> I would also agree that TT British Labs are great dogs...Gordy forgot to mention that Tri also earned his UH title in that timeframe. Fantastic dogs come from Haynes' kennel.


Also forgot to mention that Tri is owned by Kate and Chris Pennington. Besides busy with their Double TT dogs, they are the heart and sole of Kansas City HRC.


----------



## wingman (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres another http://www.huntgreenacres.com/


----------

